# Install DONE!



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ok, sorry the trunk isn't complete, the bottle was removed for the install and wont be going back in until show season starts back up, so look for finshed pics there.



















Here is what was done:

2 7" widescreen Power Akustick monitors in visors
PS2 installed in trunk.
2.4 GHz Wireless controllers
Monster Cable Wiring
400 watt Black and Decker Power invertor
PS2 DVD controller
Wireless FM modulator

Power invertor and PS2 power up with the ignition, and the controller lets me turn it on. The TV's have to be turned on manunally, but turn off with the key.

I wanted to flush mount the PS2, and extend the lip down, but it looked better just "floating"


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow you did a grat job ! For your sunvisors ... you bought the whole kit or only the tv that you installed after ? If so, how can you install the TV by yourself on the stock sunvisor ? :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I didn't do the install in the visors.

I bought the TV with the visor kit, I'll post the # up later. They're a little thinner then the headrest mounted ones.

Anyways to install them you have to cut a X in the visor. Usually you screw into the little board inside of it, however we all decided that it'd be easier to just cut the hole a bit small and wedge the TV in there.

There are no wires sticking out of the visor and it looks great on both sides.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I didn't do the install in the visors.
> 
> I bought the TV with the visor kit, I'll post the # up later. They're a little thinner then the headrest mounted ones.
> 
> ...


Ok cool ... well you did a nice and clean job ! :cheers:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NiS[sX]mO said:


> Ok cool ... well you did a nice and clean job ! :cheers:



Thanks, I hope to actully have it cleaned up just a tad bit more. I'll have to see what can be done with it though.

I hope to have alot done to the interior before the show season is in full swing.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

looks sick. I like the visor screens.
What else do you have planned for the interior?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

TheMadCheshire said:


> looks sick. I like the visor screens.
> What else do you have planned for the interior?



do you like the go-gos? because my lips are sealed.

I'm not gonna say, then it never happen, and people be like WTF?

oh yeah, its gonna happen though. Give it time. If you want it to happen my paypal is [email protected]

I promise any donations will go to the install.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> do you like the go-gos? because my lips are sealed.
> 
> I'm not gonna say, then it never happen, and people be like WTF?
> 
> ...



haha. i know the feeling. I've had stuff for my interior in my basement for about 2 months and the g/f keeps hinting at it. haha. But my problem is the cold. and i work all day, so after 6 to work on the car? in the dark? in the cold? no way... 
Oh well, hope to see something cool. Keep us updated.


p.s.: what ever happened to the 7.1 surround? i mean, the salepeople did talk you into it... lol.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

TheMadCheshire said:


> haha. i know the feeling. I've had stuff for my interior in my basement for about 2 months and the g/f keeps hinting at it. haha. But my problem is the cold. and i work all day, so after 6 to work on the car? in the dark? in the cold? no way...
> Oh well, hope to see something cool. Keep us updated.
> 
> 
> p.s.: what ever happened to the 7.1 surround? i mean, the salepeople did talk you into it... lol.


haha, it didn't go in, and the 42" plasma blocked too much of the windshield for me to see out of.

Really its a matter of funs, my problem coming up is my tags are due april 1 and my 6 mo insurance is due april 15 so I gotta make sure I have the money for that. 

I've just about sold everything I can sell. If this keeps up I'm just gonna own the clothes on my back and my car.

as far as parts laying around, I do have a RSB that needs to get installed and my koyo radiator and flex-a-lite fans are still sitting in their boxes


----------

